# female peptides



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

What would be the best peptides for a female to use because cant get hold of decent hgh and what dosing should she use . Cheers


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Ipamorelin and cjc with dac

The wife has good results with 100-150mcg of each 2-3 times per day

She has tried Gh but not for a long enough time frame to be able to tell what one is better for her


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

thoon said:


> Ipamorelin and cjc with dac
> 
> The wife has good results with 100-150mcg of each 2-3 times per day
> 
> She has tried Gh but not for a long enough time frame to be able to tell what one is better for her


Agree on the ipamorelin.

CJC-1295 WITHOUT DAC is better if you're going to dose 2-3x day; otherwise WITH DAC is designed for 1xday admin, and then do ipamorelin as many times as you want.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

although the female GH release pattern is called a GH bleed (CJC1295 with DAC) so it is released over time not in pulses like men (Mod GRF 1-29) the use of this long life peptide is not needed for bet results.

women should use:

Ipamorelin, GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 with Mod GRF 1-29

the dose is the same for women as it is for men and that is 1mcg per kg


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

cheers for the info


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> although the female GH release pattern is called a GH bleed (CJC1295 with DAC) so it is released over time not in pulses like men (Mod GRF 1-29) the use of this long life peptide is not needed for bet results.
> 
> women should use:
> 
> ...


Hi Pscarb, i have a question regarding the peptides use of my wife?

She want to start Ipamorelin and Hgh frag to fat loose property, what is the timing and dosage that she can use that?

Ay comment would be appreciated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> Hi Pscarb, i have a question regarding the peptides use of my wife?
> 
> She want to start Ipamorelin and Hgh frag to fat loose property, what is the timing and dosage that she can use that?
> 
> Ay comment would be appreciated.


the dose for IPAM is the same as it is for a man (1mcg per kg) and the timing again is the same, i would suggest using it before bed to start with then adding a shot in the morning then PWO if she gets on well with it? i assume you are stacking it with MOD GRF??

as for Frag on an empty stomach is best for your wife (not knowing her weight) 2-300mcg is fine but she will see better results with the peptides above than the frag....


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the dose for IPAM is the same as it is for a man (1mcg per kg) and the timing again is the same, i would suggest using it before bed to start with then adding a shot in the morning then PWO if she gets on well with it? i assume you are stacking it with MOD GRF??
> 
> as for Frag on an empty stomach is best for your wife (not knowing her weight) 2-300mcg is fine but she will see better results with the peptides above than the frag....


Thank you very much for your replies.

So you think it is better to Stack Ipamorelin with MOD GRF instead of adding HGHFrag?

What is the best Timing and dosage to stack them? how along?

She is 62 Kgs and he has to cut off much belly fat due to some past stress ...

She swims and 2 time a week weight trains but she is sad for his abdominal fat....

thank you again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> Thank you very much for your replies.
> 
> So you think it is better to Stack Ipamorelin with MOD GRF instead of adding HGHFrag?
> 
> ...


you can find all the information concerning dosing, timing and stacking in my article here Team Pscarb

it will also explain why you need to use MOD Grf with IPAM......HGH Frag is not useless but the fat burning will be more from a Peptide stack of IPAM/Mod GRF

although these peptides will help with fat loss diet is king and so this needs to be addressed and whilst swimming is a great exercise she will lose more fat from lifting weights by this i mean proper weights not shiny silver dumbells for a million reps  both real life experainces and studies have shown that women benefit more than men when using weights for muscle tone/fat loss......


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you can find all the information concerning dosing, timing and stacking in my article here Team Pscarb
> 
> it will also explain why you need to use MOD Grf with IPAM......HGH Frag is not useless but the fat burning will be more from a Peptide stack of IPAM/Mod GRF
> 
> although these peptides will help with fat loss diet is king and so this needs to be addressed and whilst swimming is a great exercise she will lose more fat from lifting weights by this i mean proper weights not shiny silver dumbells for a million reps  both real life experainces and studies have shown that women benefit more than men when using weights for muscle tone/fat loss......


Thank you very much Sir!


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you can find all the information concerning dosing, timing and stacking in my article here Team Pscarb
> 
> it will also explain why you need to use MOD Grf with IPAM......HGH Frag is not useless but the fat burning will be more from a Peptide stack of IPAM/Mod GRF
> 
> although these peptides will help with fat loss diet is king and so this needs to be addressed and whilst swimming is a great exercise she will lose more fat from lifting weights by this i mean proper weights not shiny silver dumbells for a million reps  both real life experainces and studies have shown that women benefit more than men when using weights for muscle tone/fat loss......


Sorry the last question...

Concerning "antiaging" this stack will be also interesting for that purpose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> Sorry the last question...
> 
> Concerning "antiaging" this stack will be also interesting for that purpose?


Anti-aging will happen to a degree with either GH or Peptides but the dosing is slightly different, you do not need to use the peptides as often to give anti aging results......


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Anti-aging will happen to a degree with either GH or Peptides but the dosing is slightly different, you do not need to use the peptides as often to give anti aging results......


Infact the intention is to Run also HGH with low dosage and use peptides cycling it.

Thank you again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cycle what the GH or peptides......

detail what you are going to do in full then i can give you my advice


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> cycle what the GH or peptides......
> 
> detail what you are going to do in full then i can give you my advice


For her

Ipamorelin + Mod GRF For 2 months and 2ui HGH day 5 days on and 2 days OFF.

HGH at least for 6 months.

She is 62kgs.

for me i am 108kgs

I will start with a gear in the middle of october with

Anadrol-testo-masteron-trenbo for 5 weeks

Peptides

TB500

Ipamorelin +mod GRF

HGH 4 ui day

This is our plan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> For her
> 
> Ipamorelin + Mod GRF For 2 months and 2ui HGH day 5 days on and 2 days OFF.
> 
> ...


this is fine as long as you keep the GH to 15 minutes after the peptide jabs or totally away from it.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> this is fine as long as you keep the GH to 15 minutes after the peptide jabs or totally away from it.


Thank you very much!


----------



## johnnybravo1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Pscarb quick question my friend, I appreciate your busy so I will make it quick. Myself and the wife are on gh (hygene) her 2iu me 4iu we want to try peps I was thinking mod grf 1-29 and ghrp-2 as both dieting for a show. I was thinkin am fasted dose before cardio waiting 15 mins adding gh and other dose intra workout wait 15 mins til workout end add gh then a pre bed dose (no gh) dose worked out by your recommendations (1mcg x1kg bw)and from pure peps as you suggested. Does this sound ok?? Or will we need ipam too?

Thanks Paul.


----------



## johnnybravo1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh and can we run the peps long term Paul 6-12 months or do they need cycled?

Kind regards J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnybravo1 said:


> Hey Pscarb quick question my friend, I appreciate your busy so I will make it quick. Myself and the wife are on gh (hygene) her 2iu me 4iu we want to try peps I was thinking mod grf 1-29 and ghrp-2 as both dieting for a show. I was thinkin am fasted dose before cardio waiting 15 mins adding gh and other dose intra workout wait 15 mins til workout end add gh then a pre bed dose (no gh) dose worked out by your recommendations (1mcg x1kg bw)and from pure peps as you suggested. Does this sound ok?? Or will we need ipam too?
> 
> Thanks Paul.


a fasted dose in the morning before cardio is fine, but i am confused to why you would do it intra workout? the pre bed again is fine, you don't need IPAM as well as this is a GHRP and you have that covered with the GHRP-2


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnybravo1 said:


> Oh and can we run the peps long term Paul 6-12 months or do they need cycled?
> 
> Kind regards J


yes they can


----------



## johnnybravo1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> a fasted dose in the morning before cardio is fine, but i am confused to why you would do it intra workout? the pre bed again is fine, you don't need IPAM as well as this is a GHRP and you have that covered with the GHRP-2


Hey Paul thanks for the reply we will run them long them then. The intra workout was only because I jab my gh straight after training so thought if I had it 15 mins before the end I could have my gh and carb drink as soon as I finished? Thoughts please.

Regards John

Regards John


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnybravo1 said:


> Hey Paul thanks for the reply we will run them long them then. The intra workout was only because I jab my gh straight after training so thought if I had it 15 mins before the end I could have my gh and carb drink as soon as I finished? Thoughts please.
> 
> Regards John
> 
> Regards John


you don't need to take the GH and Carbs straight after training buddy a better protocol would be

AM - Peptides/10-15min later GH/Cardio (benefit from release of FFA's

PWO - Peptides/10-15min later GH/20min after peptide shot Carbs

B4 bed - Peptides


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Very interesting thread to read on this guys well done and brilliant stuff as normal from Pscarb


----------

